# transferring video over ethernet to hdmi port on tv



## jjuhlin (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a computer in one room and want to play on a TV in another room. The TV has hdmi input ports but the only wiring that is common to both devices is Cat5e wiring the walls w/ outlets adjacent to both devices. Alternatively there is a wireless network in the house, but I assume that would be much slower by comparison.

Are there any recommended devices that could be connected to the desktop via the ethernet wiring and then to the TV by HDMI cable. I assume this is a commonly encountered problem and there seems to hardware out there, but does anyone on this forum have recommendations or warnings on particular hardware?

This TV's HDMI port is currently occupied by a ROKU device for downloading content from Netflix over the internet. This device tends to be rather slow and stops programming intermittently to download more data. This seems to be less prevelent when downloaded to the PC in the other room. I'm hoping that I can eliminate the ROKU box by downloading onto the PC and streaming directly to the TV.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Probably going to need something like this..........
Meidia player.
There are other bands and models available.
A search for HDTV network media player should
turn up a few.

I don't think you can push the stream to the TV
by software unless the TV already has a network
media player built in.
In which case,you would just need to connect it to the
network and configure it.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If you don't have a network-aware TV, and few are yet, you either need a direct video connection from the PC or as Leroys suggests, you need a network-aware device to stand in for the computer and which is also compatible with the video formats you expect to stream to the TV. I suspect some devices stream only and some have a built in hard drive and USB ports to attach an external hard drive or USB stick for even more options. I happen to have the MViX 780HD and it works great except it will get a little confused if I try to fast forward a high-bitrate video streaming over the network, failing to syncronize or play properly when I try to return to normal play mode. The internal hard drive works flawlessly. Iomega and NetGear, Apple and others make similar devices.


----------

